# crew member



## ma8jjh5 (Oct 9, 2005)

am searching for an greek merchant seamen of the name georgious poperdoos ,not sure on that spelling of name .in around 1971 and 72 he was in at immingham or grimsby port i think one of these vessels he was on s.t.thistle endeavour /s.t.leonidas/m.v explorer /spiros or saxon venturer or thistle i would be pleased if any body could help me


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome ma8jjh5 to the site


----------



## ma8jjh5 (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks for the welcome any chance you can help


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Another welcome to the site from the UK.

I can't help you but we have over 7,000 members so it is possible that one of them will know the person you are seeking. Check back here from time to time to see what crops up.

I hope he doesn't owe you a fiver or something! (LOL) 

Regards,

Brian


----------

